# Soundproofing an air compressor



## OldBayAlex (Feb 25, 2009)

So I made the investment and bought my first air compressor. It's an older Craftsman, 6.5 hp, 33 gallon horizontal. It puts out a surprising amount of air compared to their newer models but it's pretty darn loud. Putting it outside unfortunately isn't an option.
I wanted to build a soundproof cabinet for it out of 2x4's, plywood and sounproofing material. I had a few concerns that I was hoping someone could help me brainstorm or provide insight:
1. Air supply - I'm assuming I'm going to need some sort of ventilation system to get an air supply into the compressor at the expense of soundproofing
2. Heat - I'm also a little worried about enclosing the compressor in a small space with electrical components. Not sure if this is a valid worry, but I should at least give it some consideration...


----------



## XClayX (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: Soundproofing an air compressor (OldBayAlex)*

Congrats on the new2u compressor. I just bought one myself, there quite useful.
Question: Is it a belt drive/oiled compressor, or oil less. Reason I say that is at 33g oiled it's not going to move very often. You might been a maintenance window for oil changes etc. Tank drain.

What I would try and do, Make it quieter yet useable. Is there a way to build this box into a bench or something. Have it sit under a table.
1. I would work a ventilation system into the design, your going to need a hole of some kind. I would say a good sized with a mesh sandwiched with breathable material to cover it. Are you talking powered? As in fan driven, or not.
2. I'd see how much heat it puts out. Yes I'd be concerned about it and take it into consideration. You don't want it over heating or going into thermal shutdown. Maybe take measurements inside the box to see what it running at.

I would also try include.
Access window/door.
Remote tank drain
Remote air regulator/guages
Rubber Pads to reduce vibration.

Take pictures of the build. I'd love to see how it turns out. Goodluck


----------



## OldBayAlex (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: Soundproofing an air compressor (XClayX)*

Unfortunately it's oil less, which I think is a main factor in how loud it is. For the ventilation I wanted to get a series of thick air filters on both sides - I'm not thinking powered unless it becomes needed for cooling purposes. I'm thinking a hinged door on top for access, and a small door on the bottom to drain it. Then I'm going to mount the box on some thick rubber or hockey pucks to reduce the vibration on the ground as much as possible and give access to the bottom.
My only thing I haven't quite figured out is that the filtered hole will be my weakest link for soundproofing, but if I can somehow still give access to that air but have the air bounce around off soundproof material, like in a maze or through some soundproof piping then I can greatly minimize it.


----------



## jimbbski (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Soundproofing an air compressor (OldBayAlex)*

Enclose the compressor in a box and vent the box to the outside.
If it draws air from the outside it will be less noisy. You could also add a small fan to exhaust the air in the box to the outside as well. You could use PVC pipe 6 inch for both intake and exhaust. Line the inside of the box with foam rubber.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: Soundproofing an air compressor (OldBayAlex)*

You're on the right track with the baffles. Just off the top of my head- an "S" shaped air path the entire width of your box should be sufficient. You may need to make one at each end so there is some sort of flow through cooling draft. I'm thinking that the baffles shouldn't have any solid backing to them. The less hard surfaces present the less there is to bounce sound off of. Perhaps some semi thick sheets of upholstery foam with a stiff wire frame/spine system to keep them upright. I've toyed with a similar idea for my direct drive compressor as well. Now that I don't use it much anymore I just put in ear plugs when I do fire it up. When I buy another compressor I'll be paying close attention to SPL levels.


----------



## MatBirch (May 1, 2009)

I build attenuated enclosures for compressors, gensets, etc. for a living. 
The intake is the noisiest part. Route that outside. If you add a box around it, make sure you provide an easy and convienient way to drain the condensed water from the tank. If you want to line the box with something, use a fiber insulation. There are specific sound insulations, but you won't find 'em at home depot.
I've also had good luck with pink foam board with a bajillion holes drilled 3/4 of the way through it. You want to limit the reflective surfaces.


----------



## hotrodjag (Jul 29, 2009)

*i know this is old thread*

this is old thread but check this out 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxhK-aV_8y8&feature=related


Ian


----------



## khubbard1.8T (Sep 8, 2012)

This video is so rediculous. With the money spent on building the box he could have bought a quality, quieter running compressor. I wonder if he built a box for the noisey table saw also. LOL.. Compressors always get a bad rap.. Stuff them in a dark corner. Enclose them (most are100% air cooled) in a box and then bitch when they don't last. Classic.:banghead:


----------



## BugFan4evr (Aug 9, 2013)

OldBayAlex said:


> So I made the investment and bought my first air compressor. It's an older Craftsman, 6.5 hp, 33 gallon horizontal. It puts out a surprising amount of air compared to their newer models but it's pretty darn loud. Putting it outside unfortunately isn't an option.
> I wanted to build a soundproof cabinet for it out of 2x4's, plywood and sounproofing material. I had a few concerns that I was hoping someone could help me brainstorm or provide insight:
> 1. Air supply - I'm assuming I'm going to need some sort of ventilation system to get an air supply into the compressor at the expense of soundproofing
> 2. Heat - I'm also a little worried about enclosing the compressor in a small space with electrical components. Not sure if this is a valid worry, but I should at least give it some consideration...


 Just wondering how this worked out? I've got a portable compressor I'm trying to quiet down. I made a plywood box (open at the bottom for airflow) but it doesn't do much, and now based on my research I'm freaking out about overheating the compressor and ruining it. I agree the video above is overkill. 
I'm just wondering if there is a simple solution?


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

There is no point whatsoever trying to quiet down an oiless compressor.

Get rid of it and start with an oiled setup. You can find deals for good ones all the time on Craigslist.

Also, watch the forums over on Garage Journal .com for deals.

A couple years ago, there was a deal on new 30 gal Sanborns from Lowes on clearance for $189. I bought 2 at that price.

They just posted a deal last week for 60 gal from tractor supply for $399. People are buying them, other people are price matching at Lowes or Home Depot. I was tempted to get 2 of those and get rid of my pair of 30 gal.. but honestly, they do what I need them to do.


----------

